# Fish Head Soup



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife and I were recently given the fish heads, throats and backbones from a number of fish species by Spooney. My wife used the fish heads for soup. 

Ingredients:

1 gallon of water
5 to 6 fish heads
1 package of onion soup mix
1 package of firm tofu
1 piece of ginger 2" long
3 stalks celery
1 bunch of green onions
8 oz. regular mushrooms or some shitakes if you can find them
2 medium cucumbers 
2 tablespoons olive oil
Cilantro
salt and pepper

Put gallon of water into large pot and start the boil, with the onion soup mix, celery chopped into 1/2 inch chunks and ginger peeled and thin sliced. Cook to medium done. Not long.
Clean fish heads by scaling, cutting out the gills and any guts up into the throat area with good scissors. 
Toss heads into pot along with the rest of the items below:
Prepare tofu by cutting into 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch chunks
chop green onions into same size 1/2 to 3/4
mushrooms into smaller chunks or slices
peel the cucumber, quarter down the length, deseed with a spoon and cut chunks
Add chopped cilantro, salt and pepper at the end to taste.

This soup is almost all mixed together at the same time, but best to cook out onion soup, celery and ginger then the fish heads to get all cooked just right. The only part that still makes me queezy is those cooked eyes. 

My wife will make a fine chopped garlic and soy mix in a little bowl for dipping the fish and anything else out of the soup, dipped into for more flavor. Keep a second small bowl per person for spitting out the bones. The use of chopsticks helps to clean the fish head of meat. You do not get this kind of soup at TO DO's or any other oriental restaurant in this town. There is a lot of meat on a fish head and just bones once cooked. Bon Apetite`

Edit, talking with my wife today, she said you can put more fish heads in the soup than 6. The fish she used for hers, she made yesterday were from 12" off catch, snapper type fish. So put as many in as you like according to the size fish you have and how many bowls of soup you would like to make. Or just come in and talk to her.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yum, thanks for sharing.


----------

